# Eircom triple bundle: telecom + bb + mobile - any opinions?



## Protocol (22 Mar 2013)

* 
*I am currently paying 92 pm for telecom, DSL bb, and mobile.

Eircom = 52 euro for line rental, off-peak calls, plus 8mb bb, unlimited downloads (I think)

eMobile = 40 pm for 300 mins / 300 SMS / 2GB internet

I feel that 92 is too much.

I am thinking of switching to a 3-in-1 bundle.

https://secure.eircom.net/bundles/

70 pm, with 65 pm for the first six months., same amount of mobile mins and SMS, same BB, very similar overall.

*So effectively 67.50 pm for a year.*

That saves me 25pm.

*Has anybody any experience of the new triple Eircom bundles???*


----------



## putsch (17 Apr 2013)

would also be interested if anyone has any experience of this package?


----------



## mercman (17 Apr 2013)

I think you will find Vodafone will do you a better deal than that. They do landline, broadband and mobile obviously.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (18 Apr 2013)

eircom have an ad in the paper where they are launching a new  BB product,, similar to UPCs in May. So you should probably wait until then.

Brendan


----------



## Protocol (18 Apr 2013)

Initially, I was thinking of Eircom triple bundle: landline + bb + mobile for 70pm.

Then I heard about Smart, who have equipment in *some* Eircom exchanges, and who offer landline + free off-peak calls + bb for 35 pm.

However, now that Eircom are close to launching FTTC (Fibre to the Cabinet), I am going to postpone my decision, as Brendan suggests.

I live maybe 1km as crow flies from my local exchange, and I see a new FTTC cabinet installed maybe 500m from my house, should I should be able to upgrade to FTTC broadband soon.

See here: [broken link removed]


----------

